# van insurance for a 22 year old



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all iv been needing to get a van for a while now and iv seen one in a local garage that will site me perfect its a vauxhall vivaro 

iv had a quick serch for insurance and its coming back at £1550 

dose anyone know of any where that i can try for a quote

im 22 been driving 5 years 
iv got 4 years no claims but currently being used on my car


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Van insurance is expensive these days, to be fair that quote don't surprise me. 

Try co-operative, they used to do commercial and was well priced back then.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just been using the serch engines and coming back at £1400 but il try goin direct to the companies tomorrow and give a few of them a call


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Be careful getting quotes through comparison websites, as some/most go onto your credit history.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Be careful getting quotes through comparison websites, as some/most go onto your credit history.


Can you elaborate? What does this affect later on in life?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Everytime you enter your details on comparison websites, the site will automatically perform a credit check.

When talking to our mortgage advisor last month when sorting out our first mortgage she mentioned it on the topic of credit history. She said she's had times doing mortgages for someone, and they've got pages and pages of credit history full of searches from comparison websites.

I doubt it will have a major affect, but something I would want to avoid.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is a light check and doesn't affect credit rating, although it does leave a footprint. We have a couple of insurers now that use this and we have to ask permission to run the check.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Everytime you enter your details on comparison websites, the site will automatically perform a credit check.
> 
> When talking to our mortgage advisor last month when sorting out our first mortgage she mentioned it on the topic of credit history. She said she's had times doing mortgages for someone, and they've got pages and pages of credit history full of searches from comparison websites.
> 
> I doubt it will have a major affect, but something I would want to avoid.


Yeah, same thing here. Well it's a friend of mine who is some regional mortgage organiser something or other for one of the banks, When he took the position he found this out.

Myself and him had been looking for a new car for him before he took the job so, naturally, had done quite a few quote searches and, not sure if it was just him looking for his own interest or to do with the job, he found pages of checks from when we'd been searching! We must have looked at dozens of variations of dozens of models through several different comparison sites so I can quite imagine he got a shock when he saw it :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you need a full sized van? 

From people I know with vans, it doesn't sound like a shocking quote tbh, but I was thinking could you not get away with something like an estate or 4x4 (Shogun/Shogun Sport) and then flatten/remove the rear seats and tint the rear windows?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Ben_ZS said:


> Be careful getting quotes through comparison websites, as some/most go onto your credit history.


No credit checks are preformed running a motor insurance quote though? Yes for a mortgage or loan but I cant see why on motor insurance.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Do you need a full sized van?
> 
> From people I know with vans, it doesn't sound like a shocking quote tbh, but I was thinking could you not get away with something like an estate or 4x4 (Shogun/Shogun Sport) and then flatten/remove the rear seats and tint the rear windows?


to be honest i have thought of selling my car and getting another one but i just carnt bring my self to get rid of it. my dad has had alot of 4x4s and hes found them quite heavy on diesel compared to his van, the van will only be used at weekends


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

sirkuk said:


> No credit checks are preformed running a motor insurance quote though? Yes for a mortgage or loan but I cant see why on motor insurance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


i was under the impression the "credit check" for insurance quotes was for the purpose of ID checking?


----------

